# EZ CUT Kamikaze pole saw



## Lionsfan (Jul 2, 2022)

Sort of been in the market for a manual pole saw that won't break the bank. On sale for well under $200 is this 20' aluminum telescoping EZ Cut Kamikaze. Not looking for something to use commercially, just for homeowner use. Strictly an online purchase, no way to check one out in person. Anyone have one? Are they any good, or not so much?


----------

